
Pingdom being hosed by IP 104.131.86.169 (see recent tests) - ashitlerferad
https://tools.pingdom.com
======
jake_rd
wow looks like they're using pingdom to mine bitcoin

------
ashitlerferad

      ⋊> ~ whois 104.131.86.169 
    

# # ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use # available
at: [https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html](https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html)
# # If you see inaccuracies in the results, please report at #
[https://www.arin.net/public/whoisinaccuracy/index.xhtml](https://www.arin.net/public/whoisinaccuracy/index.xhtml)
#

# # The following results may also be obtained via: #
[https://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=104.131.86.169?showDetail...](https://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=104.131.86.169?showDetails=true&showARIN=false&showNonArinTopLevelNet=false&ext=netref2)
#

NetRange: 104.131.0.0 - 104.131.255.255 CIDR: 104.131.0.0/16 NetName:
DIGITALOCEAN-9 NetHandle: NET-104-131-0-0-1 Parent: NET104 (NET-104-0-0-0-0)
NetType: Direct Allocation OriginAS: AS46652, AS14061, AS393406, AS62567
Organization: DigitalOcean, LLC (DO-13) RegDate: 2014-06-02 Updated:
2014-06-02 Comment: [http://www.digitalocean.com](http://www.digitalocean.com)
Comment: Simple Cloud Hosting Ref:
[https://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-104-131-0-0-1](https://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-104-131-0-0-1)

OrgName: DigitalOcean, LLC OrgId: DO-13 Address: 101 Ave of the Americas
Address: 10th Floor City: New York StateProv: NY PostalCode: 10013 Country: US
RegDate: 2012-05-14 Updated: 2017-07-03 Comment:
[http://www.digitalocean.com](http://www.digitalocean.com) Comment: Simple
Cloud Hosting Ref:
[https://whois.arin.net/rest/org/DO-13](https://whois.arin.net/rest/org/DO-13)

OrgTechHandle: NOC32014-ARIN OrgTechName: Network Operations Center
OrgTechPhone: +1-347-875-6044 OrgTechEmail: noc@digitalocean.com OrgTechRef:
[https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/NOC32014-ARIN](https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/NOC32014-ARIN)

OrgAbuseHandle: ABUSE5232-ARIN OrgAbuseName: Abuse, DigitalOcean
OrgAbusePhone: +1-347-875-6044 OrgAbuseEmail: abuse@digitalocean.com
OrgAbuseRef:
[https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ABUSE5232-ARIN](https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/ABUSE5232-ARIN)

OrgNOCHandle: NOC32014-ARIN OrgNOCName: Network Operations Center OrgNOCPhone:
+1-347-875-6044 OrgNOCEmail: noc@digitalocean.com OrgNOCRef:
[https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/NOC32014-ARIN](https://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/NOC32014-ARIN)

# # ARIN WHOIS data and services are subject to the Terms of Use # available
at: [https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html](https://www.arin.net/whois_tou.html)
# # If you see inaccuracies in the results, please report at #
[https://www.arin.net/public/whoisinaccuracy/index.xhtml](https://www.arin.net/public/whoisinaccuracy/index.xhtml)

